# White Anubias leaf melt



## fabihanski (2 Feb 2021)

I bought some of the ecoscape in vitro Anubias Snow White and it came looking happy other than one leaf melting.

Today checking in on them and the one on wood (which previously had the melted leaf) has half melted another leave and half of the others look like they're about to loose a leaf or two.
The one on wood- the wood was soaked for 2 weeks prior to use, its checked on every day and given a light misting of very diluted tropica orange fertiliser every few days, the ones in the enclosure are resting on top of tropica substrate, -not- buried at all- that I rinsed 4 times until water ran clear, also given very diluted fertiliser every few days. The one on wood is resting below a blue red grow light for plants and the ones on substrate are resting under full spectrum grow lights.

Does anyone know what could be going wrong? I thought Anubias are supposed to be indestructible. I will add that the ones in the enclosure are also with ludiwgia repens, Java Moss, Limnphila rugosa, aromatica and Hippo-somethings, bucephelandra, all the others are happy and misted twice daily.  The browning moss in the closed jar is from a bad shipment that im playing with so please ignore. 

I originally thought it might be ammonia from the tropica substrate, but that wouldn't explain the one on wood doing the same 🥺.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Feb 2021)

Hi all, 


fabihanski said:


> I thought Anubias are supposed to be indestructible


These white ones certainly aren't. 

Have a look at <"_Anubias_ Snow White melted - will they recover ?">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf (2 Feb 2021)

When they first entered the hobby it was believed that long term care of them was impossible due to the lack of chlorophyll, some enterprizing scapers have grafted them onto normal var nana so you get some normal and some parasitic white growth. Pinto is the only SP. that can self sustain, but that too is a sickly little plants, though I do remember seeing a very heavily variegated sp. (I think it was coffeefolia) doing the rare plant rounds a few years back that was pretty tough.


----------



## fabihanski (2 Feb 2021)

Garuf said:


> When they first entered the hobby it was believed that long term care of them was impossible due to the lack of chlorophyll, some enterprizing scapers have grafted them onto normal var nana so you get some normal and some parasitic white growth. Pinto is the only SP. that can self sustain, but that too is a sickly little plants, though I do remember seeing a very heavily variegated sp. (I think it was coffeefolia) doing the rare plant rounds a few years back that was pretty tough.


So does this mean that they won't survive long and that's just a hitch of this var unless I put in some work learning to graft?


dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> These white ones certainly aren't.
> 
> ...


From what I gather then, they are getting too much light possibly? Have you seen many success stories?


----------



## dw1305 (2 Feb 2021)

Hi all,


fabihanski said:


> I put in some work learning to graft?


Still wouldn't help, they are monocotyledons, <"so you can't graft them">. My guess is that the plants @Garuf mentions were where shoots, without chlorophyll, had grown from the variegated plant. It is <"quite common in Aroids"> like _Anubias_.






fabihanski said:


> From what I gather then, they are getting too much light possibly? Have you seen many success stories?


Tom Barr (@plantbrain) had a <"tank with them">. My guess is that you have to give them the perfect balance of light, so you <"don't fry them">, but they have enough <"light to photosynthesise"> with.

cheers Darrel


----------



## fabihanski (3 Feb 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still wouldn't help, they are monocotyledons, <"so you can't graft them">. My guess is that the plants @Garuf mentions were where shoots, without chlorophyll, had grown from the variegated plant. It is <"quite common in Aroids"> like _Anubias_.
> 
> ...


Ok, let’s hope this works then, i relocated all of them today.
I put a few of them under the very broad leaves of Limnophila rugosa so they’ll be shaded, one in the corner of the room where the grow light filters slightly through, one on the basement window ledge, a couple on the ground floor  window ledge behind the centre of the frame so slightly shaded and another under the window ledge against the wall.
Fingers crossed at least one survives 🤣 It must be right with as least one of those locations . I’ve always had a green thumb with terrestrial and aquatic plants, but never managed to keep Java fern alive and now white anubias if they don’t make it.
thank you for the help, I will update with process in the next week or so


----------



## alto (4 Feb 2021)

Did you email with Aquaflora and Filipe Oliveira (a few contact venues via his FB page ... he received some of the Anubias Snow White a few months back and added them to his kitchen tank with the M ramirezi fry)

I’m guessing he’ll update that tank once the juveniles are all moved on


----------



## fabihanski (4 Feb 2021)

I’ve only lost one leaf on one anubias today, as apposed to one on each of them the 2 days ago, so I’m feeling confident it was the light frying them, if anymore leaves melt, I’ll reach out to them both, thank you for the direction 😊


----------

